# 2 videos of trains near me



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Like many of you I like to watch real trains operate. And like many of you
I like to caruse You Tube for videos of real trains. I found 2 videos taken
at one of my favorite spots to watch trains. This spot is maybe a mile from my house. So close and easy to get to. Its on top of a levee that runs
right up to the tracks. They built a park there and have picnic tables to sit.
Neither of the videos are mine. In the second video you will see some large 
flower pots with some red plants in them. My wife planted them there. Park was built about 2010 and they had flowers in them. In 2011 they planted nothing so in 2012 my wife did not want to see the pots empty so she planted the cock's comb plants. She grows them each year. Feel free to post videos or pics of your train watching spots. This spot is in valley park, missouri. Oh, one more thing about those stupid plants, with the drought last summer we carried over 15 gallons of water a day for a month for those plants. There are more planters than you can see.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-V7Xfo3nng

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6lwuwdEgxw


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Post them here then. That other post I figured was for him to post his travels.
Kinda like a running thread for his pics.


----------

